# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  New job/involvement announcement...

## Aaron Justice

Hey folks,

Derrick Guo and I have been hammering some stuff out the last few days, and I think we've come to a decision. Starting in '08 I will be working with Dynasty Forge to produce some one off customized blades for sale on their website. All of the blades will feature one or more of the following, new tsukamakis, full rayskin wraps, lacquered sayas, rattan wraps, new koshirae, hybrid or hybrid / fingerstone polished blades, some silver, gold, and copper plating (if I ever get those electroplating kits), and heck, maybe I can get a Kago-Ken or two out there.

I've decided that one off pieces are probably a better way to go than taking custom orders since it gives me as much time as I need to work on specific themes and styles without feeling pressured to get a job finished for a client. I will of course try to cater to what I feel would be popular or at the very least well accepted.

Of course, this isn't to say I won't take custom orders ever again for customizing, however the easiest way to get something customized would probably be to go through Dynasty Forge and have a blade sent to me so it becomes part of a queue. My schedule will undoubtedly become much more hectic, perhaps wait times for customizing may become months instead of the week or two I try to do them in now.

I have long been a fan of Dynasty Forge blades as many of you know, and out of all the production swords I have owned, I feel very comfortable throwing official support behind their product. Of course this announcement is to say that I am no longer a 100% objective observer for Dynasty Forge swords like I have been in the last few years, as of such it is obviously in everyone's interest that I disclose my involvement. However, hopefully this will lend more credence to the Dynasty Forge line as I am usually regarded as the person who has handled more production blades than perhaps any two or three other people out there combined.

Some of this of course will be subject to change. None of this has started yet and I still think pricing has to be hashed out. We know having pieces customized in the US as opposed to straight from the factory can be a big price difference, so we will be doing our best to keep prices reasonable.

Here's hoping '08 will be a prosperous New Year.

Aaron

----------


## Mike LaMont

Congrats, Aaron! Of course, I'll still valve and respect your opinion on production swords. I think that you're a class act, and will always be honest with us - regardless of who you're working for. 

Best wishes for 08!

----------


## michael wilson

I am glad to see the direction you have taken and for me the DF blades are a fantastic canvass to work on , 

you'll soon be putting out adds like " I have 10 spaces in the queue 
for late 2012 so its on a 1st come 1st serve basis folks "  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 


what a great mutual endorsement it is for both you and DF - as you have already got a customer base and a name in good standing plus with the support base derrick can offer i dont forsee 
any of the pitfalls happening to you that have befallen so many who set out  on this path .


merry xmas and the best of luck for 2008 mate 


Mick

----------


## Travis Morris

Congrats Aaron!

I may consider getting a DF blade now  :Big Grin: 

I wish you much luck!

----------


## AaronThomas

Hey Aaron thats fantastic!  I cant wait to see how it all works out!  Also... got the DF tsuka today... Thanks so much for rewrapping it for me... looks and feels great!

----------


## David Lewis Smith

I think that is great Aaron, I have long been a fan of your work, and think that you having the opportunity to work at something you love and fee passionate about is marvelous 
Best of luck

----------


## michael wilson

Hey Aaron 

Will the hybrid/fingerstone polishing be just for new DF blades for finishing work only ? Or will you be offering foundation/finishing polish on other blades as well ?


on a seperate note :

_I am usually regarded as the person who has handled more production blades than perhaps any two or three other people out there combined.
_

aint that the truth  - your probably the only guy who can comment on all the quality production makes out there and we know its from hands on experience , not 3rd hand hearsay as isoften the case  :Smilie: 

cheers

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Hey Aaron thats fantastic!  I cant wait to see how it all works out!  Also... got the DF tsuka today... Thanks so much for rewrapping it for me... looks and feels great!


Hey Aaron,

sorry I didn't get you pics sooner, I was so swamped with holiday stuff it was actually easier to throw it in the mail on my way to work... but it arrived quickly and safely it seems.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Hey Aaron 
> 
> Will the hybrid/fingerstone polishing be just for new DF blades for finishing work only ? Or will you be offering foundation/finishing polish on other blades as well ?
> 
> 
> on a seperate note :
> 
> _I am usually regarded as the person who has handled more production blades than perhaps any two or three other people out there combined.
> _
> ...



Any or all custom orders I would like to do directly and only with Dynasty Forge products if possible. I've yet to see a Paul Chen blade with a good enough finish I can go straight to fingerstones with. They've all been too uneven.

If things are slow I will probably take customization orders on the side, but as I mentioned I would prefer the one off deal or a custom order through Dynasty Forge.

-edit- let me reiterate that, what I mean is I don't want to use Dynasty Forge's webspace to fulfill my own customizing business. I'd like to handle customizing directly through Dynasty Forge, either doing one off pieces or having someone purchase from Dynasty to have it customized by me. I'm probably going to close up my website and use it mainly for displaying the custom pieces I am doing rather than an all over display of customizing options.

----------


## Joe DAgostino

Thats great News Aaron,  I hope to get my DF to you for the polish job before I have to go through DF itself.  I emailed ya.

----------


## MRusso

Congrats, Aaron for the high quality customs I've seen from you, you deserve it!

best regards

----------


## AaronThomas

> Hey Aaron,
> 
> sorry I didn't get you pics sooner, I was so swamped with holiday stuff it was actually easier to throw it in the mail on my way to work... but it arrived quickly and safely it seems.



Yeah... It was funny... was waiting for the pics of menuki when there was a knock at the door and it was the tsuka!

----------


## Ruud B

Nice move Aaron, Hope you have blast with DF.
Good Luck.

----------


## Brian Brazier

Congratulations Aaron, your work is defiantly worthy of a larger audience

----------


## Hong Yeung

Allow me to be cynical.

From a business stand point of view it's Win Win..

DF gets increased sales from now a customisable options and good rep of Aaron, While Aaron has pretty much guranteed his own stream of customers instead of one off requests.

As for the Consumer, its now pretty much, either You buy a DF blade or you don't get Aaron's work doen on any other sword.

Profits folks Profits.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Allow me to be cynical.
> 
> From a business stand point of view it's Win Win..
> 
> DF gets increased sales from now a customisable options and good rep of Aaron, While Aaron has pretty much guranteed his own stream of customers instead of one off requests.
> 
> As for the Consumer, its now pretty much, either You buy a DF blade or you don't get Aaron's work doen on any other sword.
> 
> Profits folks Profits.


Mr. Yeung, this is the first time I have ever been criticized for making a good business decision. It feels rather odd in many ways.

----------


## Brian Kent

Aaron good luck and we'll be watching for updates on the new stuff!

----------


## Hong Yeung

No no, I didn't say it was a bad decision on your part.

In fact I think it was a great choice if I was someone of ur calibre in the same position. I said it was a Win Win from a business and profits stand point

I'm just being cynical and stating another side of the coin. The end consumers side.

----------


## Benjamin P.

Aaron, congratulations on everything!   :Smilie: 

Since I'm still a n00b to swords and sword-collecting, I've tried to read a lot of older threads before asking questions that have probably been asked a thousand times before on this forum... so as to not waste people's time.  And from reading your older posts over the years I think most any objective observer can see that you have always been fair, unbiased, and genuinely enthusiastic about this hobby.  

If anyone wants to accuse Aaron of being motivated by profit, just ask him how many and what kinds of swords he has sold over the years at substantial loss to himself in both time and money while writing helpful reviews for the rest of us.  I don't even know, since older classifieds threads are deleted periodically... but I bet it was a lot... so much that it seems to have even been an inside-joke of sorts a while back....  LoL!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Aaron Justice

> No no, I didn't say it was a bad decision on your part.
> 
> In fact I think it was a great choice if I was someone of ur calibre in the same position. I said it was a Win Win from a business and profits stand point
> 
> I'm just being cynical and stating another side of the coin. The end consumers side.


It was the "Profits folks Profits" remark that annoyed me the most. It feels like I've been fingered as someone who only cares about the money side of things rather than being interested in producing the highest quality product I can.

There's no guaranteed money here. If my products don't sell, I don't make money. If anything continuing to take custom commissions is a sure thing as I get paid up front for everything. Here I don't get paid until afterwards.

----------


## Rubem Bastos

Nice move, man! Congratulations!

I think this partnership will be very good on the very consumer side mentioned before: you and Derrick are wonderful people to deal with.
Im looking forward to see some

----------


## Andrew Thornton

I'd wish you luck Aaron, but as I've seen your work, you don't need it!! Congrats on the "promotion". Make sure you get the corner office and the crazy hot secretary.

----------


## Angelo Silva

Congratulations Aaron! I can't wait to see your work when you have  Dynasty Forge backing you all the way. Could it be even better?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael P

Aaron,

does that mean we might see a pimped-out Benkei Nagamaki some day?

Congratulations on the position,
Michael

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Aaron,
> 
> does that mean we might see a pimped-out Benkei Nagamaki some day?
> 
> Congratulations on the position,
> Michael


Probably would be a fully custom order. That's be one beast to polish though... what a gigantic blade...

----------


## Andrew Habzansky

Good move!  Been watching your progress throughout the last couple of years.  I remember when you were afraid to do tsukamaki and just wrapped tsuka around and around.  DF have also been my favourite production swords and you have really done some good ones.  Keep it up.

----------


## Alan Sinder

Makes me pause as I'd love to acquire a set of swords with the double ring tsuba.

A tanto
A Wak
A ko-katana
A katana
A o-katana
A Benkei Nagamaki ...

And I'd love to buy it from you. Especially if you're so close by.
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Good move!  Been watching your progress throughout the last couple of years.  I remember when you were afraid to do tsukamaki and just wrapped tsuka around and around.  DF have also been my favourite production swords and you have really done some good ones.  Keep it up.



You mean this don't you?  :Big Grin: 



This was my first true customizing project. Got to say it does have a little sentimental value to me. A spiral leather grip is actually pretty comfortable, but doesn't scream talent or hard work.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Makes me pause as I'd love to acquire a set of swords with the double ring tsuba.
> 
> A tanto
> A Wak
> A ko-katana
> A katana
> A o-katana
> A Benkei Nagamaki ...
> 
> And I'd love to buy it from you. Especially if you're so close by.


*gulp* I can't imagine how long it would take to do all that...

Or do you want a couple of them, not all? You'd have to have a really hefty budget for all that.

----------


## Andrew Habzansky

That was the one I remember.  Also from hybrid polish to now with stone.  You just keep getting better and better.

----------


## Alan Sinder

> *gulp* I can't imagine how long it would take to do all that ... Or do you want a couple of them, not all? You'd have to have a really hefty budget for all that.


Not all at once, maybe one a year. But I'd want it all themed the same. An Iaito that was also an o-katana size would be a good place to start. 

I so wish I was rich enough to order all that all at once.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian Kent

Hey for the record, I like that pic, that grip looks comfy lol

----------


## Hrvoje Samija

I must insist you keep the tiles on the floor for background of all your future projects...

Since you keep getting better all the time, without the tiles, how are we to be sure it is really you that did the nearly perfect (and getting better all the time) work and not some Japanese-taught expert...

 :Big Grin: 

All the best in your endeavors...

----------


## David Lewis Smith

> I must insist you keep the tiles on the floor for background of all your future projects...
> 
> Since you keep getting better all the time, without the tiles, how are we to be sure it is really you that did the nearly perfect (and getting better all the time) work and not some Japanese-taught expert...
> 
> 
> 
> All the best in your endeavors...


I too appreciate the tiles, they are a good background for photos,

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Good luck, Aaron. Don't you go backlogging yourself, we don't need another burned-out enthusiast.  :Wink:  And I hope you'll keep posting your results here once in a while, your katana-themes have been a source of inspiration on more than one occasion.

----------


## Travis Morris

Keep the tiles!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aaron Justice

The tiles ain't going nowhere... :Cool:

----------


## Aaron Justice

> The tiles ain't going nowhere...


Actually, I'll probably have to lose the tiles. Derrick wants his new website (in the works, should be finished soon) to be as congruent as possible, so I took some shots to see if I could get them to look the same.

This blade won't be for sale on his website (well, maybe someday) but it is sort of and idea of what to expect.

----------


## Jeff Larsen

I would suggest using a white background.  The sword doesn't seem to disappear in it.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

if you have any say in the tsuka-matter, please-please-PLEASE get rid of the stick-straight tsuka-cores..  :Gag:

----------


## Rubem Bastos

> if you have any say in the tsuka-matter, please-please-PLEASE get rid of the stick-straight tsuka-cores..


No, please dont. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Perhaps add something different, but there are some who like straight tsuka.

----------


## MRusso

> No, please dont.
> Perhaps add something different, but there are some who like straight tsuka.


I agree.. when I want a tsuka, I want it straight!  :Gag:

----------


## Benjamin P.

For the love of God... no more straight tsuka....  please....

----------


## Aaron Justice

> if you have any say in the tsuka-matter, please-please-PLEASE get rid of the stick-straight tsuka-cores..





> No, please dont.
> Perhaps add something different, but there are some who like straight tsuka.





> I agree.. when I want a tsuka, I want it straight!





> For the love of God... no more straight tsuka....  please....



Guys, I honestly don't think I see the same thing you guys are. I've never seen a Dynasty Forge tsuka that was completely straight. Just cruise through their site and look at their pics.

Here's an outline of a straight Chen tsuka. The Dynasty Forge tsuka isn't heavily curved, but it does better follow the sori of the katana than of course Paul Chen does.

----------


## michael wilson

The DF tsuka in Aarons pic has a pronounced taper from fuchi to koshira and does follow the flow of the sword very well  - some of us like a more hiachi shaped tsuka with more pronounced curvature and an increase in height along the last few inches of the mune seam - no way are these the axe handle tsuka of earlier gen hanwei katana .

obviously you wont get the little nuances of a hand carved core but there looks like theres some shaping going on here .

when people are saying " please , no more straight tsuka " do they mean generally or do they mean that the DF swords have really straight tsuka ?  I thought the DF tsuka looked pretty well shaped for production pieces .

Mick

----------


## Kent Enfield

Since people are using this thread as a bit of a wish list, how about kodachi/shoto that are more "normally" sized?  What ryuha use these 20" blade, 7" tsuka monsters?  How about something with a 14"-15" blade and a 5" tsuka?  

To keep this post on topic, how much would that much suriage and tsuka shortening cost, approximately?

----------


## Joonas.Karjalainen

> if you have any say in the tsuka-matter, please-please-PLEASE get rid of the stick-straight tsuka-cores..


Well, atleast DF tsukas have some taper unlike the Paul Chen ones. IMO DF tsukas don't look that bad.

----------


## MRusso

When i said straight I mean, I strongly dislike tsuka shape named "Rikko" the "hourglass shape", I like it 'straight on the handle', even if it follows the saya curvature"Morozori" style, like most tachis.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> When i said straight I mean, I strongly dislike tsuka shape named "Rikko" the "hourglass shape", I like it 'straight on the handle', even if it follows the saya curvature"Morozori" style, like most tachis.


That's essentially what Paul Chen started doing. Their tsuka cores remain straight, but they started waisting a lot of them. It's an improvement, but not a full remedy.

----------


## Brian Brazier

I have had all of the above in a tsuka, I perfer the tsuka to follow the shape of the blade, with a small amount of the hourglass shape, but finding a consistant happy medium in a production katana is hard.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Since people are using this thread as a bit of a wish list, how about kodachi/shoto that are more "normally" sized?  What ryuha use these 20" blade, 7" tsuka monsters?  How about something with a 14"-15" blade and a 5" tsuka?  
> 
> To keep this post on topic, how much would that much suriage and tsuka shortening cost, approximately?


Really, there isn't all too much of a market for Wakizashi. When Paul Chen does a limited run of katana, say 500, they usually only do about 50 or 100 matching wakizashi. Kinda sends a signal about the percentage of sales there.

I'm getting a custom tanto (o-tanto, technically ko wak) done at around your size, it's really the only way to get one done.

As far as 20 inch blades, 7 inch tsukas, that's actually almost in the range I've seen a lot of nihonto, mostly late Edo, say from 18 to 20 inches. I don't know if thi was just a large number of daito being cut down, or just the style of the time. 

O-suriage on a production blade will probably be costly. I'd love to do it to see if it would work, but it would require a lot of filing, grinding, and sizing. i can't carve tsuk cores, so I would have to get the new nakago shape to match the old one extremely closely.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

I referred to both morozori and imogata; from what I've seen DF tsuka are imogata currently? Looks just like Paul Chen, only DF-tsuka are in a slight angle to the tsuba, making the tsuka follow the sori to some degree, I think Oni Forge does this too? Ryugo (or "rikko" and especially haichi are much more pleasing to my eye, and the current tsuka-shaping is one of the reasons I don't plan on buying any more production swords. Sure, I can make new tsuka for them myself (that's what I'm doing to my current stock of swords) but why pay for a tsuka and tsukamaki I'm not going to keep?

And most production tsuka look like they're all made "one-size-fits-all".. Unique shaping would most definitely make "your" product stand out from the ever-growing masses that is Chinese production katana. Isn't that partially why you're going there?

----------


## Shany G.

As a owner of a customized katana by Aaron, I must say Congratz my friend! you deserve the best of the best! being a part of DF is awsome! I'll see you soon for another project  :Smilie:  you can't escape it!!! hehehehe

----------


## Gary S

This is a pretty interesting thread...especially since I'm considering buying a DF in the near future. I've also never heard the term "rikko" before. I've always referred to that type of tsuka as "Tensho" (although I think more properly it alludes to the entire style of mounting, not just the tsuka shape.) 
Speaking of Tensho, I've seen a few tensho-era swords with a spiral wrap VERY similiar to the "first effort " pic. The only real difference as I remember it was the ito in that particular sword was lacquered - so there's definitely a historical precedent for it.
 My personal preference for tsuka is a slight curve following the sori of the blade, which should -in theory anyway- enhance the arc of the cut. I also REALLY like that rikko shape- if it's well done, that is. I did a google search for "rikko" after I read this and found some perfectly horrid examples of it. Most historical examples I have seen are on Tensho tsuka, which also tend to have flat ended kashira,usually buffalo horn, and often the ito ties over the end, rather than throught the kashira. I saw a reproduction somewhere that had the rikko shape but had a rounded Higo style kashira. To make matters worse, the very end of the kashira narrowed down again to fit in this tiny kashira. It looked pretty hideous to my eyes.
 My wish list would include a Tensho-style katana -which would save me tons of work on the DF I will be hopefully acquiring. I've wrapped a few handles before, and while they came out pretty decent looking, I'm not sure whether the labor is worth it. it usually takes me about 3 or 4 hours to wrap it nice and tight and always results in horrible hand cramps for the rest of the night...my hat goes off to you "handle wrappers" ( the Japanese term escapes me for the moment -itomakishi doesn't quite sound right)

----------


## Aaron Justice

> 




Sometimes the angle something is photograohed throws everything off. I drew a tanto that's going to be a companion piece to my Sorrells piece, when standing straight up it looks way too curved. When going horizontally it looks fine.

I am holding that exact DF blade right now, if I rest the saya on the floor and look directly at the tsuka, it looks like almost a cross between haichi and morozori, Both sides curve, the underside curves more. Or perhaps haichi and imogata, but I'll get some pics to illustrate what I mean. I have another DF tsuka right now I can compare it to, and a Lohman tsuka that is definitely morozori.

----------


## Aaron Justice

Hello folks,

just a sneak peak at one of the first projects being completed.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

> Hello folks,
> 
> just a sneak peak at one of the first projects being completed.


..."not my cup of tea" summarizes my thoughts of it. Quite nice shape on the tsuka, though (or is it just an optical illusion?), and the saya looks nice. What blade is it?

----------


## michael wilson

I was drooling over a similiar saya last night on fred lohmans project gallery  - iv got a pic in my head of something very like this for a PC Bushido I am getting in a day or two ( its on the road , in the delivery van as we speak  :smooch:  ) 

I love the image you have made here Aaron  - XXX
plicit sword porn for the more artistic ?

I dont know why you say on your page your unsure about leather ito maki  - this one lookspretty near sweet enough to be bad for ones health  :Big Grin:  very even and symtrical  - you've gone from strength to strength in the last 12 months .

is the style and colour the clients choice or yours ?

It reminds me of something from Joo hwan Lee  - he has a great eye and treads that fine line between artistic good taste and being over the top  - IMO this is the right side of good taste  -a break from the norm , I like it .

Mick

----------


## Aaron Justice

Hey Timo, Mick,

this one is definitely the most austere on my project list. Red streaked saya (the full thing looks like a saya lacquered red that's worn through, but the clear coat will prevent any further wearing) copper plated habaki, and a repolished blade. Originally I wanted to use only red lacquer, but the stuff I was using (I was experimenting with a new lacquer source) doesn't dry as even as automotive lacquer, and I found myself doing a lot of sanding. I decided to go through with sanding it until areas started to appear black, then I just went for it. It's a bit more worn looking than the marbled look, but I like the way it came out. I've done 3 saya like this previously, it seems to be a customer favorite.







> ..."not my cup of tea" summarizes my thoughts of it. Quite nice shape on the tsuka, though (or is it just an optical illusion?), and the saya looks nice. What blade is it?


This one is a Bushi 1095 Mokko Vine theme. Nice blade, but the polish was a bit off and the ito wasn't flush with the fuchi and kashira. The leather is a bit thicker than the silk so that worked out perfect.

The tsukas are either haichi or slightly morozori. I am carving a new core for a Daimyo Forge folded blade right now that's ever so slightly morozori. This one should be a real treat. Handachi kashira (it's actually meant to be a kojiri, but it works fine as a kashira) and a buffalo horn fuchi, brand new poplar core, high quality full wrap and more than likely a dark green tsukamaki.




> I was drooling over a similiar saya last night on fred lohmans project gallery  - iv got a pic in my head of something very like this for a PC Bushido I am getting in a day or two ( its on the road , in the delivery van as we speak  ) 
> 
> I love the image you have made here Aaron  - XXX
> plicit sword porn for the more artistic ?
> 
> I dont know why you say on your page your unsure about leather ito maki  - this one lookspretty near sweet enough to be bad for ones health  very even and symtrical  - you've gone from strength to strength in the last 12 months .
> 
> is the style and colour the clients choice or yours ?
> 
> ...


This one isn't a client blade, I just do what I want and it gets listed on Dynasty forge's site.

The reason I am constantly doing leather battle wraps is because I doubt I could keep the shaping up the entire length. Plus, if you do a katatemaki you can make certain you get the ura and omote knots right every time because you can change the number of times you do the spiral portion, and that ends the knots on different sides.

----------


## Mats Gustavsson

I like it.
I know you have answer this before Aaron, about the menuki, can´t found that thread, is it just glued on or is a pin or something holding it as well???

----------


## Andrew W. Priestley

Constant improvement Aaron.  

Leather looks like a real pain for wrapping.  The grain of the material would seem to impact where it wants to be folded and shaped.  I've tried it a bit and had a horrible time of it...flippin' disaster.  My hanwei Gorin Iaito is a tsukamaki disaster, and there isn't anything I can do about it.  I'm going to carve a new tsuka for it (just for the heck of it) and then re-wrap it in silk (again, just for the experience.) 

Looking pretty good there Aaron.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> I like it.
> I know you have answer this before Aaron, about the menuki, can´t found that thread, is it just glued on or is a pin or something holding it as well???


It's just glued on. A lot of menuki have a little pin you can use to sort of peg it to the tsuka, but most production menuki don't. 




> Constant improvement Aaron.  
> 
> Leather looks like a real pain for wrapping.  The grain of the material would seem to impact where it wants to be folded and shaped.  I've tried it a bit and had a horrible time of it...flippin' disaster.  My hanwei Gorin Iaito is a tsukamaki disaster, and there isn't anything I can do about it.  I'm going to carve a new tsuka for it (just for the heck of it) and then re-wrap it in silk (again, just for the experience.) 
> 
> Looking pretty good there Aaron.


Thanks Andrew. i still hate leather. What helps is pulling it as tight as possible before twisting the crossovers. Whenever I've twisted them first and pulled tight... mayhem. This way isn't perfect either, but it works.

----------


## Ray Baker

Hey Aaron, i think thats great, good for you and i hope you make a ton of money!! i understand how you feel-(i make hanbos and jos) and you just hang tough and kick some ass....do your best and then DONT WORRY, thats all i can say-take care, Ray

----------


## Aaron Justice

Well, must be doing something right, both pieces have already sold...

----------


## Travis Morris

where on DF's website can we find your work?

----------


## Aaron Justice

www.dynastyforge.com

----------


## michael wilson

> Well, must be doing something right, both pieces have already sold...



Well done Aaron  - glad to see its taking off at a sprint . :Wink:

----------


## Brian Brazier

Just yesterday I bought the Justice Armories Hayashi http://www.dynastyforge.com/index.ph...uct-flyer.html it was very relieving to be able to hit the checkout button on this sword, the first time I looked at Aaron's custom line I knew the Hayashi must be mine.  I cannot wait till it gets here, I will post some pics when it arrives

----------


## Kmark

I don't know if it's listed somewhere, but are these full same' wrapped?

Edit: Never mind, I see it on Aaron's first post in the thread... one or more of the following, etc.  Cool stuff!

----------

